# Car Parking



## BondandBigM

My local carpark alway has some interesting stuff










3.8 MK2 Jag tonight










I'm almost tempted to use the much misused phrase "mint"

:laugh: :laugh:

What have you seen in your local carpark


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Great idea for a thread, Bond....will be keeping an eye out from now on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve D UK

I had one similar to that - a 1966 3.8 S-Type. Blue with blue leather interior. Paid £125 for it in 1979 and sold it 6 months later for £75 with a rattling timing chain. Oh, and the previous owner had dyed the cracked rear leather seat with blue leather dye or something as me and the girlfriend, now the wife, found out to our embarrassment. I won't say any more........ :whistling:


----------



## RSR934

BondandBigM said:


> My local carpark alway has some interesting stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.8 MK2 Jag tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost tempted to use the much misused phrase "mint"
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> What have you seen in your local carpark


 Hi Bond.

Sitting outside my mates place earlier this evening. The chap who owns the land drove past in his light blue Aston Martin DB4. A very good example.

Regards, Paul.

p.s. Do you know if that was an original colour.


----------



## BondandBigM

Steve D UK said:


> I had one similar to that - a 1966 3.8 S-Type. Blue with blue leather interior. Paid £125 for it in 1979 and sold it 6 months later for £75 with a rattling timing chain. Oh, and the previous owner had dyed the cracked rear leather seat with blue leather dye or something as me and the girlfriend, now the wife, found out to our embarrassment. I won't say any more........ :whistling:


 I should have taken a pic of the interior which was in keeping with the bodywork, gorgeous unmarked red leather and the wood trim looked pristine.

Obviously had a few quid spent on it at some point.


----------



## BondandBigM

Another Jag today












Can't be many of these still going.


----------



## Always"watching"

How about looking through this lot for something interesting? :laugh:










This pic is from simoncamilleri.com, and the title of the piece in which it appears is, "Should we pray for a car park?" in "Simon Says - the random ramblings of Simon Calilleri. Also in the text - a religious item relating to the use of prayer - we find the following gem :laugh: (pic from simoncamilleri.com):


----------



## Filterlab

>


 He's long gone luv. :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

Tonight's offering in my carpark.

Not pristine but tidy looked more like a daily driver


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Spotted in Menorca this morning...old Mini Moke.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

BondandBigM said:


> Tonight's offering in my carpark.
> 
> Not pristine but tidy looked more like a daily driver


 I had an MG midget in British Racing Green, knock on wires, and both hard and soft tops. I sold it to a friend for the princely sum of £400 in 1977. I wonder how much a good restored one would fetch today.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Saw this Citroen 'thing' outside the beach bar. The colour scheme looks a bit urgent, but I'll bet it's fun to drive...


----------



## Karrusel

Roger the Dodger said:


> Saw this Citroen 'thing' outside the beach bar. The colour scheme looks a bit urgent, but I'll bet it's fun to drive...


 You didn't say you were holidaying with the, Sultan ?

:tongue:


----------



## BondandBigM

Karrusel said:


> You didn't say you were holidaying with the, Sultan ?
> 
> :tongue:


 Old Rog couldn't cope with a day in the sun with me never mind a night out with my Harem and I.

:biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel

BondandBigM said:


> Old Rog couldn't cope with a day in the sun with me never mind a night out with my Harem and I.
> 
> :biggrin:


 True!!

I'd forgotten about his impediment. 

Anyway, the ol' fella would only have cramped you style.

Apologies for the inference....carry on as before. :thumbsup:

:biggrin:


----------



## JoT

Not sure Bonhams qualifies as a carpark but the car was parked when I snapped it, a BMW of sorts obviously quite valuable but no idea what it is

And this rather nice E-TYpe in Mayfair


----------



## WRENCH

Class.












Karrusel said:


> Saw﻿﻿ t﻿his Ci﻿tr﻿oen 'th﻿ing﻿﻿'


 Mehari. Superb :yes:


----------



## Filterlab

WRENCH said:


> Class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mehari. Superb :yes:


 Is that a 2CV that someone stopped making half way through?


----------



## WRENCH

Filterlab said:


> Is that a 2CV that someone stopped making half way through?


 Nope. Plastic body, steel apaceframe, and Dyane 6 running gear, and Better than a "Moke".

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citroën_Méhari


----------



## Steve D UK

I was snapped getting into my Lambo when I parked it in Casino Square in Monaco.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Steve D UK said:


> I was snapped getting into my Lambo when I parked it in Casino Square in Monaco.


 Had you been to see Alan? @Karrusel :laughing2dw:


----------



## scottswatches

JoT said:


> Not sure Bonhams qualifies as a carpark but the car was parked when I snapped it, a BMW of sorts obviously quite valuable but no idea what it is
> 
> View attachment 14374


 It is a BMW 507. They only made 252, and there are two in the UK. This one is expected to make £2m, as it is a one owner car and that owner was John Surtees. He was gifted half of it (he had to pay for the other half) by count Agusta, of MV-Agusta, after he had won the world championship. It has done just 40,000 miles, and has had the engine breathed on and has disc brakes (it was used as a development car for Dunlop.)

The other one in the UK belongs to BMW GB, and I used to work on it as an apprentice - the BMW technicians didn't have much interest in the classic fleet, so I got to play with this, a 328, an E9 CSL, an Isetta bubble car, a pair of M1's and others.

EDIT - it sold yesterday for £3.8m, along with an Aston Martin that fetched over £10m - results here http://www.bonhams.com/auctions/24876/#/aa0=3&MR0_length=100&w0=list&aj0=lot_number_asc&m0=0


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Mike and Edd restored an Isetta Bubble car in Wheeler Dealers. It eventually went to the BMW museum in Bracknell, Berkshire. The clip below is them taking it there.


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Mike and Edd restored an Isetta Bubble car in Wheeler Dealers. It eventually went to the BMW museum in Bracknell, Berkshire. The clip below is them taking it there.


 One of those would tempt me to get behind the wheel again. :yes:

Or a Messerschmitt Tiger.


----------



## scottswatches

Roger the Dodger said:


> Mike and Edd restored an Isetta Bubble car in Wheeler Dealers. It eventually went to the BMW museum in Bracknell, Berkshire. The clip below is them taking it there.


 That press fleet is the same one I worked on in the early 1990's! They did have an Isetta, and I recall having to visit the only real place for spares when I rebuilt the gearbox - it was in the small town in Leicester where I went to school!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

WRENCH said:


> One of those would tempt me to get behind the wheel again. :yes:
> 
> Or a Messerschmitt Tiger.


 Funny you should say that....Mike and Edd also did up a more common 3 wheeled version. In the episode, Edd had to cut down a new acrylic bubble for the top, and he tried doing it with an air powered sabre saw, and split it! He got hold of another one (at around a grand) and cut it to size using a flap wheel...it took him about 6 hours. At the end of the episode, they took it to a Messerschmitt rally, where they saw a rare Tiger. Well worth searching out the complete episode if you can find it...the below are just clips. Regarding the Isetta buuble car above, my late father in law had one and floated off down a stream when he tried to go through a ford in it ! :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> where﻿ t﻿hey saw﻿ a ra﻿re T﻿iger﻿.﻿ ﻿﻿


 I know where there are a few languishing in a shed, the owner will neither sell them or do anything with them.

I "found" one of these in similar circumstances years ago.










I learned recently that the owner had passed on and the family were all squabbling about its value, and the quickest way to sell it.


----------



## Chromejob

scottswatches said:


> EDIT - it sold yesterday for £3.8m, along with an Aston Martin that fetched over £10m - results here http://www.bonhams.com/auctions/24876/#/aa0=3&MR0_length=100&w0=list&aj0=lot_number_asc&m0=0


 What a great story. Among the other cars sold was an apparent James Bond (books) vehicle:

http://www.bonhams.com/auctions/24876/lot/359/

Oh, that AM DB4GT Zagato is a beauty. And an E-Type series 1, and series 2. Wow, what a parade of beauties.


----------



## WRENCH

Spotted this round the corner.


----------



## Filterlab

WRENCH said:


> Nope. Plastic body, steel apaceframe, and Dyane 6 running gear, and Better than a "Moke".
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citroën_Méhari


 Yes, the Moke for me was hardly the epitome of the finest automotive engineering. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Stan

I live in a suburb on the edge of a town that is on a "street" that leads to quiet a large estate away from a "B" road.

My house has large 1970's windows and the front bedroom overlooks the road.

I've seen a Ford Consul Classic (Canary Yellow with a White roof), a Ford Zephyr MkII also in Canary Yellow.

There's also a Black "sit up an beg" something that I can't identify, it's a bit rough, but clearly running. :thumbsup:

The problem is that they are going at 20mph over the "traffic calming measures" and I rarely have a camera on me.

Nice to see some local classics though. :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM

The Germans are in town

:laugh: :laugh:

@scottswatches

Saw this tonight, clean as a whistle, can't be many left as tidy as this one.


----------



## scottswatches

BondandBigM said:


> The Germans are in town
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> @scottswatches
> 
> Saw this tonight, clean as a whistle, can't be many left as tidy as this one.


 Fetching strong money now these, especially the convertible. One of the last really well built Mercedes


----------



## Filterlab

BondandBigM said:


>


 The W124 was just the best Merc ever. My mechanic had a wonderful '92 300CE 24v which he sold and replaced with a BMW.

He never got over it and regretted it every day.


----------



## andyclient

Happened upon these gems whilst wandering around Puerto Banus the other week , the nice thing about the Bentley was he clearly used it as it was dusty and the boot was covered in historic rally plaques spanning a few years


----------



## BondandBigM

andyclient said:


> Happened upon these gems whilst wandering around Puerto Banus the other week , the nice thing about the Bentley was he clearly used it as it was dusty and the boot was covered in historic rally plaques spanning a few years


 Even by my standards that mirror green wrap is hideous.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Paulhodson

Just the thing







for your holidays!


----------



## andyclient

BondandBigM said:


> Even by my standards that mirror green wrap is hideous.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 The company yacht moored in front of it was s bit more tasteful , the number plate on it is probably worth more than my house though :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

Talking of hideous, one of my neighbours bought this Range Rover a few weeks ago.










But we do live in a council flat with a red door so I suppose it's only to be expected

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chromejob

andyclient said:


> Happened upon these gems whilst wandering around Puerto Banus the other week , the nice thing about the Bentley was he clearly used it as it was dusty and the boot was covered in historic rally plaques spanning a few years


 I would've wiped some dust off the Bentley and left a nice hand print on that green monstrosity. "TOO 6EXY," in a pig's eye. What IS that thing, anyway, some kind of Honda? NSX? (The Porsche's lovely, as they usually are.)

Oh, God. They've done something horrible to what was once a beautiful supercar.




























To wit -- they've put the dreaded Acura "potato peeler" on it.


----------



## BondandBigM

Tonights catch



















At one time back in the day despite its lack of snob value I would have been all over the Stang. It's the one Yank muscle car I've never had.

BUT

This was parked a few spaces along



















On seeing them almost side by side it's a no brainer. Why would you waste your hard earned on the Mustang. The Jag will just go better and be a nicer thing to be in.

I could easily add one of these Jags to my growing collection of motors that don't go.

:biggrin:


----------



## Perlative Cernometer

andyclient said:


> Happened upon these gems whilst wandering around Puerto Banus the other week , the nice thing about the Bentley was he clearly used it as it was dusty and the boot was covered in historic rally plaques spanning a few years


 It's funny, you wouldn't normally touch it with a bargepole, but put a sign saying "do not touch" in the window and it's an irresistible urge all of a sudden!



Chromejob said:


> that green monstrosity.


 Looks awful, what is that finish anyway.......

Ah! Surely that's a Chromejob :tongue:


----------



## Chromejob

BondandBigM said:


> On seeing them almost side by side it's a no brainer. Why would you waste your hard earned on the Mustang. The Jag will just go better and be a nicer thing to be in.
> 
> I could easily add one of these Jags to my growing collection of motors that don't go.


 Ditto. Saw one locally (if that's the same model) and stopped in my tracks like a meerkat. Very nicely executed body design.


----------



## BondandBigM

Decent motors in my carpark have been a bit thin on the ground recently but this tidy MGB was parked up today.

Old "G" plate........ 1969 ???


----------



## Roger the Dodger

BondandBigM said:


> Decent motors in my carpark have been a bit thin on the ground recently but this tidy MGB was parked up today.
> 
> Old "G" plate........ 1969 ???


----------



## BondandBigM

Roger the Dodger said:


> Beautiful car, and I'm sure you don't need me to say that technically, that's an MGBGT with the fast back. The plain MGB was the 'roadster'. Here's me sitting on the boot of my old pal Michael's (sadly no longer with us) circa 1975....and that's his mum's Capri in the garage.


 A bit of a Barry Sheen look going on there

:biggrin:

"G" plate on the Mk1 Capri !!!

My first decent car was a 76 Capri 3.0 Ghia. I still remember the plate OCS 888 R.

The first of about a dozen or so 3.0 and 2.8 Capris' that I've had over the years. And seeing the prices these days if I'd kept them all I'd be close on being wealthy.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

BondandBigM said:


> A bit of a Barry Sheen look going on there
> 
> :biggrin:


 We'd just been to the Cars and Car Conversion show in London, and one of the scantily clad young ladies 'made' me buy the jacket. :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> one﻿ of the scantily clad young ladies 'made' me buy the jacket. :laughing2dw: ﻿﻿


 Not much changed there then ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

WRENCH said:


> Not much changed there then ?


 Nope... :laughing2dw: . A semi naked girl draping herself all over me usually does the trick.

I'm so shallow, aren't I? ......and gullible... :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Nope... :laughing2dw: . A semi naked girl draping herself all over me usually does the trick.
> 
> I'm so shallow, aren't I? ......and gullible... :laughing2dw:


 :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

WRENCH said:


> :yes:


 :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Ford Orion 1.6 Ghia in Portugal..


----------



## it'salivejim

Roger the Dodger said:


> Ford Orion 1.6 Ghia in Portugal..


 Wow! That's pristine :laugh:

Shame it's not the 1.8i. Did they do a Cosworth Orion?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

it'salivejim said:


> Wow! That's pristine :laugh:
> 
> Shame it's not the 1.8i. Did they do a Cosworth Orion?


 Ooh, sorry, I can't anwser that...you'd have to ask @BondandBigM...he'll know. :thumbsup:

...but you're right, it was immaculate!


----------



## Chromejob

Roger the Dodger said:


> Nope... :laughing2dw: . A semi naked girl draping herself all over me usually does the trick.
> 
> I'm so shallow, aren't I? ......and gullible... :laughing2dw:


 Hmm. Pics, or it didn't happen, as the boys say.


----------



## it'salivejim

Roger the Dodger said:


> Ooh, sorry, I can't anwser that...you'd have to ask @BondandBigM...he'll know. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...but you're right, it was immaculate!


 After a bit of research it's clear my memory was false. Apparently the 1.6 Ghia was the daddy of the Orion range


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Chromejob said:


> Hmm. Pics, or it didn't happen, as the boys say.


 Er...it was over 40 years ago....


----------



## Chromejob

Chromejob said:


> Hmm. Pics, or it didn't happen, as the boys say.





Roger the Dodger said:


> Er...it was over 40 years ago....


 Ah-ha. I'll amend that to "Polaroids or Instamatic snapshots or it didn't happen." :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM

it'salivejim said:


> After a bit of research it's clear my memory was false. Apparently the 1.6 Ghia was the daddy of the Orion range


 Top of the range grandad motor those

:laugh: :laugh:

This turned up in my culdesac yesterday


----------



## Noj

BondandBigM said:


> My local carpark alway has some interesting stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 3.8 MK2 Jag tonight
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost tempted to use the much misused phrase "mint"
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> What have you seen in your local carpark


 Apart from the colour that car is a thing of beauty. If fan of classic jags, they always look as if they are doing 100mph when they are standing still. Car design has had its peak, now the designers all seem to make little clones of each other's stuff. Oh well, grumpy old man mode 

Noj


----------



## Lou61

Snapped these two within a couple of weeks of each other. Not sure about the plate on the yellow one.


----------



## Nigelp

Roger the Dodger said:


> Ford Orion 1.6 Ghia in Portugal..


 It looks like a standard 1.6L with Ghia badges stuck on, no back seat head rests, headlamp wash or colour coded bumpers on a mk2 orion ghia? Seems to have lost its i too. Mint though. 7 BM in front is more like it. It ain't a ghia colour either i don't think. 



BondandBigM said:


> Another Jag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be many of these still going.


 no most were killed off by the nikasil problem...or the plastic chain tensioners...or the front suspension arms...or the rust...apart from that the x308 was one of the better jags...especially in all its incarnations...which is a bit like what George Best said about Beckham, when he said he can't run with the ball...he can't tackle and he can't take a penalty and apart from that hes ok. :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

@Nigelp Hey, Nige...nice to see you back! Well I'm no expert on cars...I just saw the Ford parked there and thought it looked pretty cool. I couldn't begin to think what extras it should have had to be pukka.


----------



## Nigelp

Roger the Dodger said:


> @Nigelp Hey, Nige...nice to see you back! Well I'm no expert on cars...I just saw the Ford parked there and thought it looked pretty cool. I couldn't begin to think what extras it should have had to be pukka.


 Thanks Rog old pal nice to be back, guess the export ones could have been to poverty spec, i'm surprised @BondandBigMdidn't pick up on it. Guess its not posh enough to be on his radar artytime:


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> Thanks Rog old pal nice to be back, guess the export ones could have been to poverty spec, i'm surprised @BondandBigMdidn't pick up on it. Guess its not posh enough to be on his radar artytime:


 Actually had a couple back in the day.

:teethsmile:


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Actually had a couple back in the day.
> 
> :teethsmile:


 give over is it an urban myth that you could see the welds in the boot where ford had welded the boot on an escort? :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> give over :laugh:


 Seriously

:yes:

And two Jetta's and a 309 1.9GTI. Surprisingly all of them handled just a tad better than their 3 door hot hatch siblings, possibly a bit more weight over the back axle helped.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Seriously
> 
> :yes:
> 
> And two Jetta's and a 309 1.9GTI. Surprisingly all of them handled just a tad better than their 3 door hot hatch siblings, possibly a bit more weight over the back axle helped.


 Ok i'll take your word, i've no experience.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I was trying to remember where I'd seen a set of those rims recently, then I remembered...They put a set on the Ford Escort RS Cosworth that Ant Anstead did up on his first episode of Wheeler Dealers in the States. After talking to the original designer who told him that the car should have had 3 tail spoilers, but Ford were too tight to do it, Ant made one and fitted it.


----------



## BondandBigM

Roger the Dodger said:


> I was trying to remember where I'd seen a set of those rims recently, then I remembered...They put a set on the Ford Escort RS Cosworth that Ant Anstead did up on his first episode of Wheeler Dealers in the States. After talking to the original designer who told him that the car should have had 3 tail spoilers, but Ford were too tight to do it, Ant made one and fitted it.


 Don't do pay for view telly, I'll just wait ten years for the endless re runs on Dave.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp

Roger the Dodger said:


> I was trying to remember where I'd seen a set of those rims recently, then I remembered...They put a set on the Ford Escort RS Cosworth that Ant Anstead did up on his first episode of Wheeler Dealers in the States. After talking to the original designer who told him that the car should have had 3 tail spoilers, but Ford were too tight to do it, Ant made one and fitted it.


 you are pulling my leg now rog :teethsmile:

any way its my dads birthday and i've got to take the dog out. I'll catch you lads tomorrow, tell bond to behave while i'm gone. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

BondandBigM said:


> Don't do pay for view telly, I'll just wait ten years for the endless re runs on Dave.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Here you go...edited highlights of that episode....


----------



## r-macus

Saw this mint gsi nova in tenerife .


----------



## Nigelp

A bentley of sorts. Lives up to the fast truck nick name bugatti gave them i guess...








Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



r-macus said:


> Saw this mint gsi nova in tenerife .


Cool left the xr2 standing in its day

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM

r-macus said:


> Saw this mint gsi nova in tenerife .


 Nice, had one back in the day.

Have seen loads of clean old golf's, novas and Renault 5 ford's and the like on our holidays to the Canaries.


----------



## BondandBigM

This has sat around the corner and never moved ever since I've lived here although it does occasionally get a clean and the tyres pumped up.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> This has sat around the corner and never moved ever since I've lived here although it does occasionally get a clean and the tyres pumped up.


 tidy looking e36, looks a late one with sport spec. Nice car. Not the usual rust in the arches looking at the pic, my next door neighbours son is parts lad at my local bm agent and drives a p reg m 3 evo, its that rotten on the back end it looks like its going to drop off.


----------



## Nigelp

Local farmers on government subsidies? Ones an overfinch.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM

5.0 ltr Mustang and on a disablist ticket.



I need to get into some of these tax avoidance schemes.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

Igerswis said:


> Their partner or family member may have a disability?
> 
> I used to get comments when parking our cars in disabled spaces with my sister. They'd walk past the car and make similar comments to you.


 Fair comment and anybody in genuine need will get my full support but if you can afford to buy and toot around in a 5.0 ltr V8 Stang or a 15mpg Chelsea tractor you don't any help or free road tax from the state via my tax dollar.

:whistling:


----------



## spinynorman

BondandBigM said:


> Fair comment and anybody in genuine need will get my full support but if you can afford to buy and toot around in a 5.0 ltr V8 Stang or a 15mpg Chelsea tractor you don't any help or free road tax from the state via my tax dollar.
> 
> :whistling:


 Wherever you got this from, you were seriously mis-informed.


----------



## Caller.

The whole point of a disabled badge is really to provide easy access for the disabled person to where they want to go, so it's not really a case of cost or affordability. If the Mustang is in a supermarket car park, as it appears, then normal street rules don't apply in any case. In reality, you can flout all supermarket car park rules and their only redress is to sue you, as it's a civil matter.


----------



## Caller.

Igerswis said:


> Speaking of car parking, all these spaces were full of poverty spec Mercedes and a Mini:
> 
> I screamed at the parking attendants for a good five minutes as they made me park in a tiny space in the GTR. Supercar parking is there for security and the wider spaces allow you to open the doors easier. I don't see why any of these qualify for 'Supercar parking' as I don't get any of this in the other cities in Thailand.
> 
> This was in Sakhon Samut btw; in BKK there were only Ferrari and Porsche parked in the supercar spaces.


 I suspect they're regular's known to security and pay tea money for the privilege of using those spaces. Pam parks among all the Mercs in Emquartier, who pay for premium parking, in her Nissan Almera(?), but she qualifies because of her car park pass (she works for the company), or her credit card or something. She does not like it at all when the parking guy's come to challenge her!


----------



## rhaythorne

How much does it cost to park in Bangkok per day? I'm just interested to compare with London. Before I quit work last year I was paying £22.50 (plus the bl*@!y Congestion Charge) but other car parks were £30-£50 or so. And that's for basic car parking. Nothing so plush as your pictures. The vomit, urine and broken glass was extra :laugh:


----------



## Caller.

Igerswis said:


> I suspect its like the UK whereby these people finance BMW's and Mercedes and then think they've made it in the world!


 I think you're wrong. The reason you don't see so many nice cars in UT and KK is that by and large they're smaller places and there isn't so much wealth. Same as in Korat, which is possibly the 2nd largest city after Bkk. Yes, folk get into hock for buying cars, but they're usually pick-up's as that's what there is most need for.

Pam's niece is married to the CEO of one of Bkk's largest Toyota dealers - went to Liverpool Uni and became a season ticket holder at Anfield, spent his honeymoon in England. He drives a Toyota Monday to Friday and a Merc at the weekend. For wealthier Thais, Mercs are far more popular than Beemers, which is why you see so many of them. As for parking availability, regular shoppers will get preference. Pam's cousin used to spend most of her time at Central Chit Lom and I remember having lunch with her, her daughter and the CEO and a couple of others elsewhere and afterwards we all went to Central Chit Lom and by phoning ahead, the three cars used were all able to park in reserved spaces. Largely amongst loads of Mercs. That's just how it works here.

As for parking in Bkk, it's cheap as chips compared to parking in London, but mostly you wouldn't want to because of the traffic. We'll park at one central Mall if we have shopping to get and then either walk or use the BTS (sky train) to move between different Malls. The main linked malls we use we can access via back streets to avoid traffic and as my other half is a senior manager for the company, she doesn't have to pay to park. Shopping Malls are destination places in their own right here. Apart from shops, they can have water parks, cinemas, aquariums, swimming pools and more than one of those - one even has a zoo.


----------



## WRENCH

Pal was round today,










Surprisingly reliable, and super clean, considering its used regularly.


----------



## WRENCH

Igerswis said:


> I used to see one of these occasionally by Warrington in the mornings. Takes me back to my childhood when I had posters of it in yellow on my bedroom wall and playing Need for Speed on the PC!


 It's very useable, I'm 6ft and can get in and out with ease, and it's comfortable. Suspension is rock hard, and the steering is very quick and does not like any road undulations. What surprised me is the fit and finish of the bodywork, which for a 30 year old vehicle is exceptional. the body on my old "Plastic pig" Scimitar used to squeak and creak all the time, this doesn't, and all the bits seem to be readily available.


----------



## Q.Lotte

Igerswis said:


> Speaking of car parking, all these spaces were full of poverty spec Mercedes and a Mini:
> 
> 
> 
> I screamed at the parking attendants for a good five minutes as they made me park in a tiny space in the GTR. Supercar parking is there for security and the wider spaces allow you to open the doors easier. I don't see why any of these qualify for 'Supercar parking' as I don't get any of this in the other cities in Thailand.
> 
> This was in Sakhon Samut btw; in BKK there were only Ferrari and Porsche parked in the supercar spaces.


 I guess, to their owners, any car is a super car.

I know that my Golf estate is pretty super when I've just completed an exhausting run to the dump to get rid of a load of rubbish, and my neighbour looks in jealously as he can only fit some gaenky golf clubs in his Aston.


----------



## WRENCH

Q.Lotte said:


> and﻿﻿ my neighbour looks in jealously as he can only fit some gaenky golf clubs in his Aston.﻿﻿


 Mine think I'm the reincarnation of Coco the clown with my bicycle and trailer, and the nasty man at the skip will not allow me into the yard either. :angry:


----------



## Q.Lotte

WRENCH said:


> Coco the clown with my bicycle and trailer


 We have segregated bicycle racks here at work for parking. Anybody with spokey dokeys or handlebar tassles must park separately in the gaenky section. Anybody with a unicycle will come back to find it chucked in a skip


----------



## BondandBigM

@Nigelp

Saw this CLK outside our Boozer earlier. Say what you like about Vee Dubs or Beemers but this is the Daddy.

A 55 and a convertible, can't be to many of these around.


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> Pal was round today,
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly reliable, and super clean, considering its used regularly.


 marina door handles

British rubbish

You want German



Igerswis said:


> I used to see one of these occasionally by Warrington in the mornings. Takes me back to my childhood when I had posters of it in yellow on my bedroom wall and playing Need for Speed on the PC!


 youre a lot younger than me Irfan! Not 46 yet eh lad?



BondandBigM said:


> @Nigelp
> 
> Saw this CLK outside our Boozer earlier. Say what you like about Vee Dubs or Beemers but this is the Daddy.
> 
> A 55 and a convertible, can't be to many of these around.


 sorry mate must have missed it, thats more like it not this cobbled together British stuff from year dot

what you should have done is walk around the other side and photo the other 5.5 badge seems the Germans cant do handed badges. Peed me off on my 55

i got them to take them off


----------



## WRENCH

Nigelp said:


> marina﻿ door h﻿andles﻿


 Rub a Toblerone on them, 60% Swiss value. :nono:


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> Rub a Toblerone on them, 60% Swiss value. :nono:


 for all i know the ones on a jag xj40 were swiss! They broke off in my hand and i was stuck with the 1922 committee in maggies old series 3 she got kicked out of.


----------



## WRENCH

Nigelp said:


> for all i know the ones on a jag xj40 were swiss! They broke off in my hand and i was stuck with the 1922 committee in maggies old series 3 she got kicked out of.


 I think they were rubbed with Swiss cheese mould, resulting in hallucinations in this instance.


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> I think they were rubbed with Swiss cheese mould, resulting in hallucinations in this instance.


 you're good ive to hand it too you :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

Nigelp said:


> you're good ive to hand it too you :laughing2dw:


 It's down to bad politicians and filthy air.


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> It's down to bad politicians and filthy air.


 it is it is i cant deny that i had a german bloody bmw that pumped more soot out than the flying scotchman

[IMG alt="Image result for flying scotsman" data-ratio="71.58"]https://mm.aiircdn.com/305/5b23bf4d96663.jpg[/IMG]

fortunately a welsh woman killed it


----------



## Nigelp

Igerswis said:


> I was 'thought of' around a decade after you


 you are in your prime, make the most of it! Time flies once you get past 30. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

Sun was shining and some modern metal turned up.

The picture doesn't do the colour justice



Then this AMG A35 pop, fizzed & banged up, sounded awesome. Surely a future hot hatch classic.



And then there was a bit of fibreglass

Probably more expensive than anything in the carpark.


----------



## BondandBigM

Saw this today

El Camino at a rough guess a 68 or 69, had a bit of that Chevy V8 burble going on which tells me it wasn't "stock"

Tidy


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Saw this today
> 
> El Camino at a rough guess a 68 or 69, had a bit of that Chevy V8 burble going on which tells me it wasn't "stock"
> 
> Tidy


 nearly bought another bm have you seen this bargain?

well driven, it would wap the porker 'cos you ain't scared of pinging it. 330i not cat sport...lot quicker than they think and a grand.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201906289487358?make=BMW&colour=Red&postcode=ll284su&advertising-location=at_cars&model=3 SERIES&radius=1500&body-type=Saloon&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&sort=price-asc&minimum-badge-engine-size=3.0&page=1










I should just send the lad 1500 quid and get him to drive it up.


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> nearly bought another bm have you seen this bargain?
> 
> well driven, it would wap the porker 'cos you ain't scared of pinging it. 330i not cat sport...lot quicker than they think and a grand.
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201906289487358?make=BMW&colour=Red&postcode=ll284su&advertising-location=at_cars&model=3 SERIES&radius=1500&body-type=Saloon&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&sort=price-asc&minimum-badge-engine-size=3.0&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> I should just send the lad 1500 quid and get him to drive it up.


 Looks nice but and I'll stand corrected if I'm wrong it's just to cheap to be right.

In my mind anyway at that price I have a feeling you'd just be buying someone else's bag of trouble.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Looks nice but and I'll stand corrected if I'm wrong it's just to cheap to be right.
> 
> In my mind anyway at that price I have a feeling you'd just be buying someone else's bag of trouble.


 i agree, the mot history checks out good as well, which makes it a bit more weird, it should be 2.5k to 3 grand i think? There was a porsche boxster for a grand on the trader in wrexham last year or so it was £1000 too..it was a ratty one though...nevertheless a running boxster for a grand?...I rang about it and told the lad id drive up and pay him the grand and drive it away, it was only in wrexham not far from me really. He kept putting me off, eventually after about 5 calls he got around to asking for a 50 quid deposit...i refused and said id drive up be there in 1 hour with a grand in cash and the phone went down. The same car was on car and classic for 3.5k...theyd nicked the ad and very fishing for deposits. So i sent a message to the trader with the car and classic ad and they removed it.


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> i agree, the mot history checks out good as well, which makes it a bit more weird, it should be 2.5k to 3 grand i think? There was a porsche boxster for a grand on the trader in wrexham last year or so it was £1000 too..it was a ratty one though...nevertheless a running boxster for a grand?...I rang about it and told the lad id drive up and pay him the grand and drive it away, it was only in wrexham not far from me really. He kept putting me off, eventually after about 5 calls he got around to asking for a 50 quid deposit...i refused and said id drive up be there in 1 hour with a grand in cash and the phone went down. The same car was on car and classic for 3.5k...theyd nicked the ad and very fishing for deposits. So i sent a message to the trader with the car and classic ad and they removed it.


 Yep possibly some sort of scam going on, when you have a look there are plenty still going for a few quid more than that.

When I bought mine I tried a 330 convertible and to honest I didn't think there was much difference over the 325 I bought.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Yep possibly some sort of scam going on, when you have a look there are plenty still going for a few quid more than that.
> 
> When I bought mine I tried a 330 convertible and to honest I didn't think there was much difference over the 325 I bought.


 what about this mate?

this mercedes looks spot on less than 100k on clock and less than 1500 quid...black clk320










https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201906309562916?postcode=ll284su&transmission=Automatic&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&sort=price-asc&advertising-location=at_cars&radius=50&page=4


----------



## BondandBigM

@Nigelp

A8 looking good on its five spoke Comp alloys.



And they are cheap as chips, I'm almost tempted


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> @Nigelp
> 
> A8 looking good on its five spoke Comp alloys.
> 
> 
> 
> And they are cheap as chips, I'm almost tempted


 we paid 4 grand for our mint 100k mile 2005 example 3ltr petrol, its actually my dads car and they (mum and dad) love it, its been totally relaible too and the mpg is very good mid 20's around town and high 30's on a run, apparently helped by the trick variable autobox. I can highly recommend them. Much better nicer to ride in and look at and feels better finished and built than any of the s class mercs we had (as was the vw phaeton) and thats my dads verdict so must be right ;-)

My gti is proving a fast handy reliable little motor.
















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Our a8 on the drive just now









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM

This has recently parked up or maybe that should be moored.

I don't know anything about boats but for some reason this one caught my eye and looks the business, the floating equivalent of a fast two seat GT that could wisk you off to the Med or down to the Canaries in comfort without breaking sweat.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> This has recently parked up or maybe that should be moored.
> 
> I don't know anything about boats but for some reason this one caught my eye and looks the business, the floating equivalent of a fast two seat GT that could wisk you off to the Med or down to the Canaries in comfort without breaking sweat.


 have you ever thought of going into boat sales? I did it for a while on conwy marina its fun.


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> have you ever thought of going into boat sales? I did it for a while on conwy marina its fun.


 Might not be very profitable employment.

Our Marina is mostly used for laying up. I very much doubt if there is the sort of money around here to indulge in such expensive toys.

You want to bankrupt your self quickly don't buy an old Porsche just buy a boat.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Friends of ours converted an old steel hull into a des res, properly smart inside but it went on fire twice and they had to bale out, the cat was a bit singed and wet.

I did suggest a wood burner probably wasn't a good idea on a boat.

Watched to many of these daft eco warrior live the life save the planet telly programs.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Might not be very profitable employment.
> 
> Our Marina is mostly used for laying up. I very much doubt if there is the sort of money around here to indulge in such expensive toys.
> 
> You want to bankrupt your self quickly don't buy an old Porsche just buy a boat.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> Friends of ours converted an old steel hull into a des res, properly smart inside but it went on fire twice and they had to bale out, the cat was a bit singed and wet.
> 
> I did suggest a wood burner probably wasn't a good idea on a boat.
> 
> Watched to many of these daft eco warrior live the life save the planet telly programs.
> 
> :biggrin:


 i fancy a porsche cayman they are dropping now keep the gti and just have it has a toy.


----------



## Nigelp

look mr b @BondandBigM

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201907220328947?model=CAYMAN&radius=1500&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&advertising-location=at_cars&sort=price-asc&make=PORSCHE&postcode=ll284su&page=1

i might go and get it.


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> i fancy a porsche cayman they are dropping now keep the gti and just have it has a toy.


 I could get a run out in the girl's next door.

But it will be like my 944, probably handled and went better but just not a 911



:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> I could get a run out in the girl's next door.
> But it will be like my 944, probably handled and went better but just not a 911


True i might get an old polo instead










Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

 on my morning walk with tanya










Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> True i might get an old polo instead
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my morning walk with tanya
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


 You should

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vw-Polo-Coupe-G40-/264407204188

:huh:

The world has went mad, its not even that tidy.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> You should
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vw-Polo-Coupe-G40-/264407204188
> 
> :huh:
> 
> The world has went mad, its not even that tidy.


 crazy world in't it.


----------



## KevG

This morning in Morrisons Car Park A60 Cambridge


----------



## BondandBigM

On our annual dirty weekend in Blackpool, this G63 was parked outside a boozer we were in.



Nice !!!


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> On our annual dirty weekend in Blackpool, this G63 was parked outside a boozer we were in.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice !!!


 give over

[IMG alt="Image result for lamborghini lm 500" data-ratio="75.46"]http://www.autodrome.fr/Lambrghini_LM002_carb_doc_1.jpg[/IMG]

it looks like a cheap biscuit tin next to the lambo.



KevG said:


> This morning in Morrisons Car Park A60 Cambridge


 my dad had a few in the 60's farinas i think, it looks pregnant with filler.


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> give over
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like a cheap biscuit tin next to the lambo.


 :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Fair point but I doubt if you'll see one in Blackpool

:biggrin:

You recently mentioned Jag V12's but the V12's in these old Lambos is sublime

And old mate of mine had a couple of Espadas and nothing sounded quite like their old quad cam V12's with their six down drafts at full chat, horrendous fuel consumption though.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> Fair point but I doubt if you'll see one in Blackpool
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> You recently mentioned Jag V12's but the V12's in these old Lambos is sublime
> 
> And old mate of mine had a couple of Espadas and nothing sounded quite like their old quad cam V12's with their six down drafts at full chat, horrendous fuel consumption though.


 I had a v12 xjs when i was 22 and managed to spend 50 quid a week going to work which was about 2 miles away though i did go home for my dinner too ;-) Managed a buck and a 1/4 on the...(m 6) following a lambo countach that left the Jag for dead. I'd just left a merc 500 sec for dead, the lambo was a different league. My jag was an 87, the time was circa 95  I still love jags something about them that the germans dont get.

[IMG alt="Image result for jag xjs v12" data-ratio="56.25"]https://i0.wp.com/www.motoringresearch.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/01_Jaguar_XJS.jpg?resize=640%2C360&ssl=1[/IMG]






hows big m? In Blackpool.


----------



## BondandBigM

@Nigelp

Round the corner from me

The less doors do look good in "Mars Red" on BBS CH's


----------



## vinn

BondandBigM said:


> Sun was shining and some modern metal turned up.
> 
> The picture doesn't do the colour justice
> 
> 
> 
> Then this AMG A35 pop, fizzed & banged up, sounded awesome. Surely a future hot hatch classic.
> 
> 
> 
> And then there was a bit of fibreglass
> 
> Probably more expensive than anything in the carpark.


 Well mr. bond; this is a good time to spend some of those yankee bucks on a big yacht and learn to sail. vin


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> @Nigelp
> 
> Round the corner from me
> 
> The less doors do look good in "Mars Red" on BBS CH's


 thats a cracker mrb, i like the bee sting on the roof, looks like an edition 30, the 3 doors are the nicest to me as well much neater and i love the colour mine is very subtle in shadow blue and the plate on that could pass for nige...cracking little cars, I reckon you should get one ;-) you are a vw gti dyed in the wool man after all 






the mk 5 is the same but newer grandadbond @BondandBigM 






its more this






than this.






both good though the 5 is slightly more brutal. with 200ps and a turbo ;-) though by christ when i was 14 bonnie was something.


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> thats a cracker mrb, i like the bee sting on the roof, looks like an edition 30, the 3 doors are the nicest to me as well much neater and i love the colour mine is very subtle in shadow blue and the plate on that could pass for nige...cracking little cars, I reckon you should get one ;-) you are a vw gti dyed in the wool man after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mk 5 is the same but newer grandadbond @BondandBigM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its more this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both good though the 5 is slightly more brutal. with 200ps and a turbo ;-) though by christ when i was 14 bonnie was something.


 Yep my TT was the last of the front wheel drive MK1's with 190hp. It was a fiesty little thing when it went.

I have my eye on another engine for it from a 225 quattro but it's just a question of whether it's worth throwing any more money at it.



vinn said:


> Well mr. bond; this is a good time to spend some of those yankee bucks on a big yacht and learn to sail. vin


 Nice as something like that would be if I had some big bucks to blow I'd prefer my Yank boat engine in a different kind of Fast Glass.










https://www.mercurymarine.com/en/us/legacy/history/week12


----------



## KevG

Tesco this morning



Think this would trip on a matchstick let alone a speed hump, Nice Karman though


----------



## Bonzodog

KevG said:


> Tesco this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Think this would trip on a matchstick let alone a speed hump, Nice Karman though


 Lovely cars.owned one for a few years.


----------



## WRENCH

KevG said:


> Tesco this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Think this would trip on a matchstick let alone a speed hump, Nice Karman though


 Can't see the point in lowering one of these ?


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Yep my TT was the last of the front wheel drive MK1's with 190hp. It was a fiesty little thing when it went.
> 
> I have my eye on another engine for it from a 225 quattro but it's just a question of whether it's worth throwing any more money at it.
> 
> Nice as something like that would be if I had some big bucks to blow I'd prefer my Yank boat engine in a different kind of Fast Glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mercurymarine.com/en/us/legacy/history/week12


 figures you quote shows how rapid the mk5 3 door gti is with 200bhp. Its a class act. Get one go on bond you know you need a mk5 gti

forget the ageing drug dealer beemer and the old gif merc...you need to be young again. In something cheap carefree fast and sexy.


----------



## BondandBigM

Saw this today, can't be too many left as tidy as this one.



I've seen it around town for a few years now. It would be interesting to find out if it still had the original engine or as lot of them ended up with, a Rover V8


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Saw this today, can't be too many left as tidy as this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen it around town for a few years now. It would be interesting to find out if it still had the original engine or as lot of them ended up with, a Rover V8


 on double yellows with no disabled badge...admit it its yours you flogged the steiny wannabe and bought a snag 

they were crap, the capri with less taste.


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> they were crap, the capri with less taste.


 The engines were notoriously bad news but I always thought they were a nice looking thing. A bit different back then.










:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> The engines were notoriously bad news but I always thought they were a nice looking thing. A bit different back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


 to be fair the stag has always been a nice car i was pulling your leg, the exhausts look good. It looks very original.


----------



## spinynorman

BondandBigM said:


> The engines were notoriously bad news


 Two Dolomites welded together, so I was told.


----------



## BondandBigM

spinynorman said:


> Two Dolomites welded together, so I was told.


 Or the Dolly four cylinders were half a Stag V8 or a Saab engine as well

Depends on which old codger you speak to at car shows.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## vinn

BondandBigM said:


> Or the Dolly four cylinders were half a Stag V8 or a Saab engine as well
> 
> Depends on which old codger you speak to at car shows.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Old codger speeking here; car shows were realy good. engine swaps, very common. NOW, who is going to put an electric motor in place of a 454 cu V 8 AND say its faster? vin


----------



## spinynorman

BondandBigM said:


> Or the Dolly four cylinders were half a Stag V8 or a Saab engine as well
> 
> Depends on which old codger you speak to at car shows.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 I heard the Stag was two Dolomites when I worked for Rover Triumph in about 1974. It was supposed to use parts they already had tooling for to keep the cost down. Like that was ever going to happen.


----------



## BondandBigM

vinn said:


> Old codger speeking here; car shows were realy good. engine swaps, very common. NOW, who is going to put an electric motor in place of a 454 cu V 8 AND say its faster? vin


 Lots of people these days, just can't get very far though but then again you wouldn't get far with a 4/5 mpg big block two ton car at full chat either

:biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM

Saw this immaculate Turbo Cab yesterday.

Sat outside Wetherspoons.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Saw this immaculate Turbo Cab yesterday.
> 
> Sat outside Wetherspoons.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 looks like a turbo s nice.


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> looks like a turbo s nice.


 It was spotless, not a mark on it.

Another one that sits round the corner from me and never seems to move.



And this F-Type yesterday, I like these, pretty cars. Another classic in the making. When I was taking a couple of snaps the owner turned up and said I could have a shot. But I was full of Bank holiday booze, shame maybe another day.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> It was spotless, not a mark on it.
> 
> Another one that sits round the corner from me and never seems to move.
> 
> 
> 
> And this F-Type yesterday, I like these, pretty cars. Another classic in the making. When I was taking a couple of snaps the owner turned up and said I could have a shot. But I was full of Bank holiday booze, shame maybe another day.


 some fancy motors parked up for a council house estate mate, not like in my day it was rusty Ford Cortinas up Bleak House in Burnley.

[IMG alt="Image result for bleak house estate burnley" data-ratio="80.16"]https://s0.geograph.org.uk/photos/67/43/674347_2f7619f5.jpg[/IMG]

thing is the uk is littered with fancy motors now, everythings a merc, a bm a porsche, if you see a rusty cortina you'd stop and look!


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> you see a rusty cortina you'd stop and look!


 You do occasionally get the odd old rusty Cortina parked up at ASDA










:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> You do occasionally get the odd old rusty Cortina parked up at ASDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 whats propping the lid up? When i had my old beemer 635 the boot hinge spring went and i had to prop it up with a golfing brolly. Until it snapped a walloped one of my mates on the back of the head. It weighed a ton that 635 boot, same happened with one of my old 928's and it brought blood, it got me dad right on the corner of his forehead with the corner of the hatch back boot lid, the gas struts had gone. It also destroyed a full pack of 4% lidl lager on lidl carpark in Burnley circa 2004.


----------



## BondandBigM

@Nigelp

Fully Hinched Up today



Not too shabby for "a bit council" car parking

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> @Nigelp
> 
> Fully Hinched Up today
> 
> 
> 
> Not too shabby for "a bit council" car parking
> 
> :biggrin:


 it looks a lot posher than where i live mate, looks like poncy yuppy docklands stuff.

We get broken tarmac paths from 1966


----------



## Roger the Dodger

One taken especially for @WRENCH...sorry it's not a car but a bike. Never seen this make before, so perhaps you might know a bit more. It also has 'cafe racer' on the side...


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> One taken especially for @WRENCH...sorry it's not a car but a bike. Never seen this make before, so perhaps you might know a bit more. It also has 'cafe racer' on the side...


 French company, old Japanese technology, made in China. Some.of their stuff looks OK.


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> French company, old Japanese technology, made in China. Some.of their stuff looks OK.


 So they even do Look-a-Likely motorbikes these days as well

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> So they even do Look-a-Likely motorbikes these days as well
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Been doing them for a while, with varying degrees of quality.

Possibly more reliable than this original.



















Famous Italian names with Chinese motors as well.










And a "Norton" Zongsheng


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> Been doing them for a while, with varying degrees of quality.
> 
> Possibly more reliable than this original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Famous Italian names with Chinese motors as well.
> 
> 
> 
> And a "Norton" Zongsheng


 Possibly

But back in the day I fell for the hype and had a dabble with JIm the Jap bikes.

They actually weren't as good as the hype.

I'd have the old oil leaker any day of the week


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> Possibly
> 
> But back in the day I fell for the hype and had a dabble with JIm the Jap bikes.
> 
> They actually weren't as good as the hype.
> 
> I'd have the old oil leaker any day of the week


 I remember the huge disappointment when I had my first go on a 750 Honda 4, but they were reliable. I had a Triumph Bonneville at the time, by the time it had done 6000 miles it was on its third alternator and second set of carbs. These were better than both,










replaced my Triumph with one, and as long as you emptied a can of "duck oil" into the electrics regularly, never really gave much bother. I remember going from Southampton to North of Perth in the 1980's doing 100+ most of the way with my wife punching me in the back because I wouldn't stop and give her a rest. :laughing2dw: Some reckon these things were the first of the modern superbikes. If they weren't too precious I'd have another.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

One of the things I've noticed here on the Algarve is the number of cars with their paintwork ruined by the relentless sun. Mostly, this happens on darker cars, but even this silver VW has had the lacquer and paint burnt and destroyed. To this end, many carparks have sunshades for the cars...especially supermarkets.










...and another...I've also seen Mercs and Beemers in the same state.





































Car sunshades.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Saw a lot of these electric scooters while on holiday. Completely silent, they seemed to zip along at a fair old speed, riding smoothly over the usual Portugese cobbled roads on the balloon tyres. I don't know who makes them...maybe @WRENCH might know.


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Saw a lot of these electric scooters while on holiday. Completely silent, they seemed to zip along at a fair old speed, riding smoothly over the usual Portugese cobbled roads on the balloon tyres. I don't know who makes them...maybe @WRENCH might know.


 There you go. I am a dustbin full of useless information, :laughing2dw:

https://phatscooters.com/products/phatty-big-wheel-electric-scooter


----------



## Turpinr

WRENCH said:


> French company, old Japanese technology, made in China. Some.of their stuff looks OK.


 Aluminium gear box ?



Roger the Dodger said:


> One of the things I've noticed here on the Algarve is the number of cars with their paintwork ruined by the relentless sun. Mostly, this happens on darker cars, but even this silver VW has had the lacquer and paint burnt and destroyed. To this end, many carparks have sunshades for the cars...especially supermarkets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and another...I've also seen Mercs and Beemers in the same state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car sunshades.


 The paint peel reminds me of a Celtic fan's back I saw once in Corfu after he fell off a scooter.


----------



## Nigelp

Panamera on asda









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp

Old bristol down conwy marina. On a miserable sunday. Car looks a bit crap actually. Old shed.









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## lewjamben

I parked next to this a couple of months back:


----------



## vinn

Cadd de ville


----------



## BondandBigM

I saw this tidy RS Focus parked up a couple of weekends ago. The body was straight as a die. I have a soft spot for Fast Fords.



It had me perusing Ebay and Auto Trader

How Much !!!!

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201907170166245

Some of them are going for crazy money these days.


----------



## BondandBigM

Although shortly we will all be cabined up under marshal law I thought I revive this thread, give us petrol heads something to while away our self containment.

Saw this Beemer this morning, nothing special but a nice colour and sitting just right on its "M" alloys



Given the current circumstances I'll accept virtual submissions from the world wide tinternet

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

@Nigelp

Are you still with us ???


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Although shortly we will all be cabined up under marshal law I thought I revive this thread, give us petrol heads something to while away our self containment.
> 
> Saw this Beemer this morning, nothing special but a nice colour and sitting just right on its "M" alloys
> 
> 
> 
> Given the current circumstances I'll accept virtual submissions from the world wide tinternet
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> @Nigelp
> 
> Are you still with us ???


 Just bought an e90 330i in triple black ex some sort of mi5 type thing when new from what i can gather. Susy is all m as are brakes and steering but in a blacked out se body that only gives it all away by how it sits and the staggered elipsoids. Bm sun protection in the back and anti smash film on the front windows...never had steering as accurate on anything else ive had. But it rides comfy. Sports seats. Ill get some pics up later. Just had a few bits minted up on it. Im past doing it myself now. Im 47 for goodness sakes. It has a grade one tracker and was sold new through holland park in london but sytner nottingham specced it and brought it in as a personal import like the alpina cars. Im trying to find a bit more out about its early history but drawn a blank.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Although shortly we will all be cabined up under marshal law I thought I revive this thread, give us petrol heads something to while away our self containment.
> 
> Saw this Beemer this morning, nothing special but a nice colour and sitting just right on its "M" alloys
> 
> 
> 
> Given the current circumstances I'll accept virtual submissions from the world wide tinternet
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> @Nigelp
> 
> Are you still with us ???


 there was a newish lambo coming towards us on the prom yesterday with Blancpain plastered all over it. tidy looking 46 in a good colour those were e36 IS carry over alloys rather than the otherwise identical M3 ones werent they? Im guessing its a 316i though.

Yep im still about ive been thinking then i got bored so came back to annoy rob.

[IMG alt="Image result for lamborghini blancpain super trofeo" data-ratio="66.29"]https://images.cdn.circlesix.co/image/1/700/0/uploads/articles/lamborghini-huracan-super-trof-53f1feeb1c81b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> there was a newish lambo coming towards us on the prom yesterday with Blancpain plastered all over it. tidy looking 46 in a good colour those were e36 IS carry over alloys rather than the otherwise identical M3 ones werent they? Im guessing its a 316i though.
> 
> Yep im still about ive been thinking then i got bored so came back to annoy rob.


 Yep it's just a 318 not sure about the alloys there were plenty of replica E36 M3 wheels for sale back in the day. I'll have a closer look next time I pass by it.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Yep it's just a 318 not sure about the alloys there were plenty of replica E36 M3 wheels for sale back in the day. I'll have a closer look next time I pass by it.


 Proper m3 are deep dish on the back.

I think they are gen IS mate

E36


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> Proper m3 are deep dish on the back.
> 
> I think they are gen IS mate
> 
> E36


 The pic is deceptive, they are a staggered set with a bit wider rim on the rears.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> The pic is deceptive, they are a staggered set with a bit wider rim on the rears.


 Backs are very deep on an e36 m3 like a good 8 inch

Might be gen then

Also a polished lacqured rim

But could have been painted

They go milky with time


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> Backs are very deep on an e36 m3 like a good 8 inch
> 
> Might be gen then
> 
> Also a polished lacqured rim
> 
> But could have been painted
> 
> They go milky with time


 Might try and catch the bloke someday, they look to be in good nick, the whole motor is tidy, it's on an 02 plate


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Might try and catch the bloke someday, they look to be in good nick, the whole motor is tidy, it's on an 02 plate


 Be interesting to see more it could have had them from new its a sport and the smaller engined sport i think got 16inch is alike m3 wheels i think they are gen...i think it is too but dont quote me. But im sure its a standard factory sport on its original carry over wheels which is nice.



BondandBigM said:


> Although shortly we will all be cabined up under marshal law I thought I revive this thread, give us petrol heads something to while away our self containment.
> 
> Saw this Beemer this morning, nothing special but a nice colour and sitting just right on its "M" alloys
> 
> 
> 
> Given the current circumstances I'll accept virtual submissions from the world wide tinternet
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> @Nigelp
> 
> Are you still with us ???


 Just to quote it back down again for ease of viewing

And having done so i might change that opinion to an original facelift but with gen m3 alloys. Yep im going with my second opinion mrb


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> Be interesting to see more it could have had them from new its a sport and the smaller engined sport i think got 16inch is alike m3 wheels i think they are gen...i think it is too but dont quote me. But im sure its a standard factory sport on its original carry over wheels which is nice.
> 
> Just to quote it back down again for ease of viewing
> 
> And having done so i might change that opinion to an original facelift but with gen m3 alloys. Yep im going with my second opinion mrb


 I'd say so, didn't all the E46 come with the 18" MV's either square all round or staggered like like mine.

Mines an early one on a "Y" plate


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> I'd say so, didn't all the E46 come with the 18" MV's either square all round or staggered like like mine.
> 
> Mines an early one on a "Y" plate


 I think the bigger engine one did but the smaller engined one came with a 16 and looking back at the picture again i got my original opinion wrong. They are not the 16s i had in mind they are im sure e36 m3. Caveat would be the mv would be an option and could be added at any time too. But...there were m brochues in bmw show rooms which gave you the option back in the early 2000s to spec a car with m options. Im feeling given the colour someone put m3 alloys on it when new. Someone still loves it too which is nice to see.


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> I think the bigger engine one did but the smaller engined one came with a 16 and looking back at the picture again i got my original opinion wrong. They are not the 16s i had in mind they are im sure e36 m3. Caveat would be the mv would be an option and could be added at any time too. But...there were m brochues in bmw show rooms which gave you the option back in the early 2000s to spec a car with m options. Im feeling given the colour someone put m3 alloys on it when new. Someone still loves it too which is nice to see.


 As better picture



You can see that the rears have a much deeper dish than the fronts. And I was mistaken it's actually on an 03 plate.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> As better picture
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the rears have a much deeper dish than the fronts. And I was mistaken it's actually on an 03 plate.


 can you go back tomorrow and see if theyve got m sport written on mate? I think the backs are e36 m 3 fronts and the fronts 316 is backs


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> can you go back tomorrow and see if theyve got m sport written on mate? I think the backs are e36 m 3 fronts and the fronts 316 is backs


 They don't have M Sport on them so aftermarket ??

A bit off topic

https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/bmw/f80-m3-post-14/bmw-m3-estate-m3-estate-dct/10378059

£80k for a bitza, all be it a well put together one but even so

:huh:


----------



## BondandBigM

This thread from piston heads might shed some light

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=181&t=1505327


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> They don't have M Sport on them so aftermarket ??
> 
> A bit off topic
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/bmw/f80-m3-post-14/bmw-m3-estate-m3-estate-dct/10378059
> 
> £80k for a bitza, all be it a well put together one but even so
> 
> :huh:


 Mad but who cares that will be paid for on drug money wont it.



BondandBigM said:


> This thread from piston heads might shed some light
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=181&t=1505327


 Lad next door as an e36 evo m3 coup for the past 12 years. Theyve a polished lip very wide on the back but for life in me i cant recall m sport or not. And hes moved now so i cant nip out and look. Im pretty sure the blue 3 above is on e36 m sports that went on the IS coup. But im not sure. They dont hit me a m3 alloys at least not gens. Too small somehow. But again....im not sure. Going back to the bitsa....thats idiotic when you can get a gen e90 m 3 saloon for 12 grand...who would do that at 80k!


----------



## Hayballs

This was parked at a garden center in Banchory last summer.


----------



## Hayballs

We were in Bowness On Windemere and I thought it was rare enough to see one of these










but parked three spaces away was this one










Even more, was this, parked two doors along from our rented cottage










Could make my mind up which I'd prefer.......


----------



## Hayballs

Unfortunately, this chap was parked under the old Wellington Suspension Bridge on Riverside Drive in Aberdeen. Thankfully he was 'Out Of Service' so no passengers on board.


----------



## Hayballs

Had a walk round Alyth at the weekend and saw this in the yard at Classis Restorations. Beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## Biker

Hayballs said:


> Had a walk round Alyth at the weekend and saw this in the yard at Classis Restorations. Beautiful :biggrin:


 I'm not really much of a car fan, but that is jaw dropping!


----------



## BondandBigM

@Roger the Dodger

I caught a glimpse of this last year but it's the first time I've actually seen it sat outside and had a proper look at it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

BondandBigM said:


> @Roger the Dodger
> 
> I caught a glimpse of this last year but it's the first time I've actually seen it sat outside and had a proper look at it.


----------



## John_D

BondandBigM said:


> My local carpark alway has some interesting stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.8 MK2 Jag tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost tempted to use the much misused phrase "mint"
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> What have you seen in your local carpark


 Pity that they are incapable of parking in the designated space I would be pissed off if my space was 'Marina 6'..........


----------



## BondandBigM

Roger the Dodger said:


> They were beautiful cars...though that one looks like it has a few extras. Mine never had those huge over riders on the front bumper, nor a roll bar behind the seats. Same colour as mine, though, 'Damson'.


 It's left hand drive and with those big bumpers, roll bar and it's condition it has probably been imported back here from America.


----------



## John_D

Lot of 'exotica' round here in East Herts, Ferraris, Maseratis, Bentleys, more Porsches than you can shake a stick at and even the occasional Noble and Maclaren but you rarely see them in car parks.......Prior to the Covid-19 restrictions they could be seen in the evenings parked in the local town centre near 'watering holes'.....

I did see this parked up locally a few months ago near where I live,,,,


----------



## BondandBigM

John_D said:


> Lot of 'exotica' round here in East Herts, Ferraris, Maseratis, Bentleys, more Porsches than you can shake a stick at and even the occasional Noble and Maclaren but you rarely see them in car parks.......Prior to the Covid-19 restrictions they could be seen in the evenings parked in the local town centre near 'watering holes'.....
> 
> I did see this parked up locally a few months ago near where I live,,,,


 Shame about the daft dodgy registration number, you would think after spending a few quid buying or building if it was mine another few bob for a period correct number plate would have finished it off a bit better.


----------



## John_D

BondandBigM said:


> Shame about the daft dodgy registration number, you would think after spending a few quid buying or building if it was mine another few bob for a period correct number plate would have finished it off a bit better.


 My thoughts as well. The high number of 'personal' number plates around here is ridiculous. There is a VERY nice Maserarti that pops up occasionally with the registration number 'WH05 MRS' I haven't yet worked out 'Who's Mrs? ' is driving it and when I looked it up DVLA thought that the plate was on a Range Rover.... Just checked it again and they seem to have cottoned on and the plate appears to have been withdrawn.....(it was reported on Piston Heads as being on the Maserati about 10 years ago, I probably last saw it about 3 years ago.....)


----------



## spinynorman

BondandBigM said:


> It's left hand drive and with those big bumpers, roll bar and it's condition it has probably been imported back here from America.


 That's what I thought. The American regs caused panic in Canley. That is a beautiful car though.


----------



## WRENCH

Saw this "Odd ball" yesterday.










Appears to be Lotus powered, with the engine out of one of these.










So I would imagine with the streamlining and power to weight ratio, it'll be pretty swift.


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> Saw this "Odd ball" yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to be Lotus powered, with the engine out of one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> So I would imagine with the streamlining and power to weight ratio, it'll be pretty swift.


 I'll be very surprised if the scooter has one of these tucked anywhere inside that bodywork



A Lotus Sunbeam motor is a big lump.


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> I'll be very surprised if the scooter has one of these tucked anywhere inside that bodywork
> 
> 
> 
> A Lotus Sunbeam motor is a big lump.


 The "bike" is big and broad, that red scooter behind it is full size and it is dwarfed. There has been a few similar over the years using 4 cylinder car engines.



















The engines are usually jammed into these things without any thought about ease of maintenance, and close coupled to a motorcycle gearbox.










I think you're correct, and the motor is probably the SOHC Coventry Climax derived unit. I'll probably never see the thing again, and I'm not "train spotter" enough to hang around and stalk the owner. :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> The "bike" is big and broad, that red scooter behind it is full size and it is dwarfed. There has been a few similar over the years using 4 cylinder car engines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engines are usually jammed into these things without any thought about ease of maintenance, and close coupled to a motorcycle gearbox.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're correct, and the motor is probably the SOHC Coventry Climax derived unit. I'll probably never see the thing again, and I'm not "train spotter" enough to hang around and stalk the owner. :laughing2dw:


 Yep most likely a small upright 4 cylinder, the Lotus engine is canted over and with the carbs they are wide, a close up look at the tiny exhaust pipe that would just strangle it.

850 Robin Reliant or a Mini engine maybes ??


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> 850 Robin Reliant or a Mini engine maybes ??


 It has Sunbeam 928 on the side of it ? and the sump shape doesn't look like Reliant, so maybe the Imp derived 928cc Crysler alloy motor ? I've seen the odd Imp special.










and when you could get them for less than £100, Coventry Climax fire pump engines, with the magneto alternator.


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> It has Sunbeam 928 on the side of it ? and the sump shape doesn't look like Reliant, so maybe the Imp derived 928cc Crysler alloy motor ? I've seen the odd Imp special.


 Yep I had a quick google and an imp engine was 928 cc which was also used in the first Talbot Sunbeams.

https://www.imps4ever.info/chrysler/928.html

I should know that it was one of my first cars !!!



:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Balaton1109

Snapped in District Vlll. Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## al_kaholik

@Balaton1109 At least they don't rust. Quite often the fuel gauge isn't up to much cop any more though...


----------



## BondandBigM

As more people are getting out and about I thought I'd revive this thread.

I saw this on our recent staycation, if it was a real one it's rare in this colour. There were only a handful in Moonstone most were black or white and I've only ever seen one this colour before.


----------



## BondandBigM

These days people use the word "mint"

Never really understood where that came from so I'll use the proper word "immaculate"

On an old K plate so around 91/92 this old 190 Merc looked like it had just been driven out of the showroom.










Back to today's phraseology

Big Big Want !!


----------



## Biker

Mint comes from the numismatist reference to coins, if a coin was in 'Mint Condition', it was as if it had just been minted, it was a commonplace syaing in the 70's and has stayed current with it's real meaning forgotten.


----------



## WRENCH

Just back from the paint shop.










and a flawless job. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> Just back from the paint shop.
> 
> 
> 
> and a flawless job. :thumbsup:


 This JPS looks the business

https://themarket.co.uk/en/listings/lotus/esprit-s2-jps-edition/48d2201c-f00f-4ee0-a557-9daae7fbbce9?status=live

Not cheap though.


----------



## Welsh Wizard

Doubt if this local guy will be putting this in any car park.McLaren 720S Spider He won as a raffle prize buying tickets for Great Ormond Street Hospital. Good luck to him









Lucky guy


----------



## Biker

BondandBigM said:


> This JPS looks the business
> 
> https://themarket.co.uk/en/listings/lotus/esprit-s2-jps-edition/48d2201c-f00f-4ee0-a557-9daae7fbbce9?status=live
> 
> Not cheap though.


 I love the black and gold combination.


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> I love the black and gold combination.


 It'll match the colour of your lungs after 40 a day JPS.


----------



## eezy

Do you get free tuition when you buy these cars like the McClaren with all the gadgets.

I borrowed my brother's Smart for 2 last week while mine was in for repair. That was technologically challenging enough for an old geezer like me. :crazy5vh:


----------



## spinynorman

Spotted this in the street, Maserati Ghibli.


----------



## WRENCH

Speed 6 with modern filters.


----------



## BondandBigM

Saw this immaculate little Renault 5 Turbo yesterday. It looked like new or maybe better than ??










For some reason or another one of the 80's hot hatches I never owned. I seem to remember back in the day they had a pretty bad reputation for reliability and weren't as desirable as the Pug 1.9 GTI's.


----------



## eezy

BondandBigM said:


> Saw this immaculate little Renault 5 Turbo yesterday. It looked like new or maybe better than ??


 I see the Renault 5 is being reintroduced as an EV in 2024. It looks as much like an R5 as the BMW Mini does to the classic Mini.


----------



## BondandBigM

eezy said:


> I see the Renault 5 is being reintroduced as an EV in 2024. It looks as much like an R5 as the BMW Mini does to the classic Mini.


 It's surprising when you see the originals just how small they are compared to today's raft of hot hatches.

Another motor I regularly see, the owner has had this for as long as I can remember. An updated version which personally I think is better looking than the original Quatro.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

One for @WRENCH, who I'm sure was enthusing about these a while back. Only managed a quick shot of it driving past, as I had to grab my phone from the shopping bag, but a Citroën Méhari in the supermarket carpark in Portugal.


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> One for @WRENCH, who I'm sure was enthusing about these a while back. Only managed a quick shot of it driving past, as I had to grab my phone from the shopping bag, but a Citroën Méhari in the supermarket carpark in Portugal.


 Yes, or a VW 181. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

Saw this again tonight, he always parks it well out of the way, if it's a genuine CSL that's a lot money to leave sitting in an ASDA car park.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Parked in front of me in Sainsbury's today. Old Ford? Prefect.


----------



## Biker

Roger the Dodger said:


> Parked in front of me in Sainsbury's today. Old Ford? Prefect.


 Lovely


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Parked in front of me in Sainsbury's today. Old Ford? Prefect.


 That brings back memories. I had the van version. Side valve engine three speed, rotten mpg, but reliable, and simplicity to work on. Non of your sticking retractable roof nonsense to worry about there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

WRENCH said:


> That brings back memories. I had the van version. Side valve engine three speed, rotten mpg, but reliable, and simplicity to work on. Non of your sticking retractable roof nonsense to worry about there. :thumbsup:


 I think the originals had vacuum operated windscreen wipers... the faster you went, the slower they wiped. And it's ages since I saw one of those stick on rear window heaters.


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> I think the originals had vacuum operated windscreen wipers...


 Correct. Superb in a blizzard because you had no alternative but to drive slow, but a pain in rain if you were in a hurry. Of course once I learned the "secret" of rubbing a raw tattie on the windscreen, my problems vanished. :laughing2dw:


----------



## bridgeman

Roger the Dodger said:


> I think the originals had vacuum operated windscreen wipers... the faster you went, the slower they wiped. And it's ages since I saw one of those stick on rear window heaters.


 Oh yessssss,that 3 speed box with reverse at the top of the gate where 3rd should be caused me no end of damage to other cars.


----------



## chas g

BondandBigM said:


> These days people use the word "mint"
> 
> Never really understood where that came from so I'll use the proper word "immaculate"
> 
> On an old K plate so around 91/92 this old 190 Merc looked like it had just been driven out of the showroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Back to today's phraseology
> 
> Big Big Want !!


 I bought a 2 year old k reg 2 litre 190e Mercedes from Pentagon Aylesbury. It looked brand new with 40k miles and a signature warranty. It was one if the worst cars I have ever owned. It broke down so often my ex wife refused to drive it. The final straw was when the gear box failed at 75k miles. It turned out that the car had been clocked in its first 2 years and Pentagon claimed to have lost the service records so I traded it in.

About 4 years ago I spotted the car outside a shop in Slough and it still looked like a new car. I had a chat with the Asian driver and said how nice it looked. He said it had now done 80k miles.

I worked it out that the car had probably done at least 200k miles yet still looked perfect.

I should have learnt my lesson but then bought a new golf which was equally unreliable, a 230 Merc estate which wasn't too bad except I couldn't do the 200 miles to Manchester on a full tank and servicing costs were a joke and finished up with 3 Audis which seemed better.

Between us my family has now had about 50 trouble free years of Toyota cars.


----------



## BondandBigM

chas g said:


> I bought a 2 year old k reg 2 litre 190e Mercedes from Pentagon Aylesbury. It looked brand new with 40k miles and a signature warranty. It was one if the worst cars I have ever owned. It broke down so often my ex wife refused to drive it. The final straw was when the gear box failed at 75k miles. It turned out that the car had been clocked in its first 2 years and Pentagon claimed to have lost the service records so I traded it in.
> 
> About 4 years ago I spotted the car outside a shop in Slough and it still looked like a new car. I had a chat with the Asian driver and said how nice it looked. He said it had now done 80k miles.
> 
> I worked it out that the car had probably done at least 200k miles yet still looked perfect.
> 
> I should have learnt my lesson but then bought a new golf which was equally unreliable, a 230 Merc estate which wasn't too bad except I couldn't do the 200 miles to Manchester on a full tank and servicing costs were a joke and finished up with 3 Audis which seemed better.
> 
> Between us my family has now had about 50 trouble free years of Toyota cars.


 That's the problem, three years before their first MOT and then a year in-between service/MOT so ample time to have them clocked by anyone with a cheap laptop and a bit of software. HPI and milage checks are all but useless these days but you do get a feel for it if you take your time when buying.

Not a fan of Japanese cars this urban myth that they are paragons of reliability is just that, an urban myth. I had a Toyota Supra and it wasn't great. I had two Mercedes the first one was a dog, nothing but a money pit but the last one a C Class Sport ran up just over 200K miles when I got rid and in my ownership mechanically it never missed a beat, way better screwed together than my Beamer which is only a year newer and the interior was still like new shame about the rust though. Audis.....bags of overated sh!te. An A6 from work, most uncomfortable car I ever drove and it wouldn't of pulled the skin off a rice pudding, hateful thing. A TT, engine blew up at about 150k miles. Strangely though back in the day I had about a dozen VW Golfs and Jetta GTI's, only one of them blew up the rest were fine.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Anyway I saw this old well worn weather beaten Rover at the weekend, looked a bit knackered but surprisingly not a bit of visible rust, just had done its job over the years.

And the car bloke round the corner had these sat outside today. Porsche, Mazzer and a very tidy Ferrari droptop.


----------



## chas g

BondandBigM said:


> Anyway I saw this old well worn weather beaten Rover at the weekend, looked a bit knackered.


 I wouldn't mind something like that Rover for a bit of fun and pottering about but not very practical.

Friend had a Merc S class from new and did over 150,000 miles in it. It looked like new but he said the only thing that hadn't been replaced was the Merc badge. Brilliant cars if you get a good one but a nightmare if you don't.

Toyota supra is a tuners dream car.


----------



## BondandBigM

The old Rover was out again










I wonder if these will ever get cheap enough, unlikely though.










And last night's star of the show, a 355 GTS, probably the last of the proper Ferrari's before they became a bit catoonish.


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> And last night's star of the show, a 355 GTS, probably the last of the proper Ferrari's before they became a bit catoonish.


 My neighbour has one, and I do like hearing the start and warm up before it goes out. Nothing else sounds like it.


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> Nothing else sounds like it.


 Unless amongst others you have a newer Mustang or Corvette. From memory back in the day high performance Pontiac engines might also of used them.

A V8 with a 180* flatplane crankshaft and it's unusual firing order giving it a completely different exhaust note.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat-plane_crank


----------



## AVO

Seeing this thread again reminds me that I saw this in Cyprus over Christmas. I happened to be sitting on the next table to the owners, having a coffee. They were an expat couple, members of the Paphos Classic Car Club. There's another British guy who does restoration on all sorts of old cars. The number plate, of course, is just a magnetic one that they stick over the legal plate when they park it in view.


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> Unless amongst others you have a newer Mustang or Corvette. From memory back in the day high performance Pontiac engines might also of used them.
> 
> A V8 with a 180* flatplane crankshaft and it's unusual firing order giving it a completely different exhaust note.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat-plane_crank


 Ferrari










Chevy. Off Alibaba :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> Ferrari
> 
> 
> 
> Chevy. Off Alibaba :laughing2dw:


 You went to the wrong shop.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

 One thing the Yanks do know how to do well is build performance engines










Callies billit cranks

https://www.callies.com/about-us/


----------



## BondandBigM

Saw this little Fiat Barchetta yesterday, not many around as they were only available in LHD


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> Saw this little Fiat Barchetta yesterday, not many around as they were only available in LHD


 http://old.classiccarauctions.co.uk/1998-fiat-barchetta-rhd


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> http://old.classiccarauctions.co.uk/1998-fiat-barchetta-rhd


 I'm not surprised they only converted a couple. £25k was a serious chunk of money back then.

"UK right-hook sales start next spring; our test car was a right-hand-drive conversion done by Surrey dealers Bell and Colvill. Converted, it costs £25,000"

from a contemporary road test

http://www.fiatbarchetta.com/reviews/car-magazine/


----------



## BondandBigM

In the carpark



















In the boatpark 









Either or both would do, not to austentatious in your face, just nice things.


----------



## WRENCH

Saw and spoke to the guys on these vintage Kreidler mopeds touring Scotland from Germany.
























They were heading here,

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/m53auNVk2JU?feature=oembed

I suspect a lot of pedal assistance.


----------



## spinynorman

Was at Shelsley Walsh on Saturday, great atmosphere and some interesting cars on display.


----------



## Alpha550t

spinynorman said:


> Was at Shelsley Walsh on Saturday, great atmosphere and some interesting cars on display.
> 
> View attachment 49535
> 
> 
> View attachment 49537
> View attachment 49539
> View attachment 49541
> View attachment 49543
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49545
> 
> View attachment 49547


 Love the Austin Seven !


----------



## spinynorman

Alpha550t said:


> Love the Austin Seven !


 There were a lot of Minis of all kinds. Not sure what this one is, on its way back down the hill.









It's the green Austin with the three headlights that intrigues me. Anyone know which model that is?

There's an A40 in front of the Scimitar.


----------



## Alpha550t

spinynorman said:


> There were a lot of Minis of all kinds. Not sure what this one is, on its way back down the hill.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49563
> 
> 
> It's the green Austin with the three headlights that intrigues me. Anyone know which model that is?
> 
> There's an A40 in front of the Scimitar.
> 
> View attachment 49565


 Its an Austin 90 Atlantic.


----------



## eezy

spinynorman said:


> It's the green Austin with the three headlights that intrigues me. Anyone know which model that is?


 If my memory serves me correctly it had the same engine and gearbox as the first big Healeys, the 100/4. Difference was that 1st gear was blanked off on the Healey so it was a 3 speed.


----------



## WRENCH

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/hhTkXXs5uyU?feature=oembed


----------



## spinynorman

Quite a beast, very interesting review. Thanks.


----------



## WRENCH

My wife snapped this earlier today.


----------



## Always"watching"

Just had a browse through this thread. Great stuff!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

On the way back to the villa this afternoon... an immaculate 'frog eyed' Sprite. From the bonnet badge, I think this is a 'proper' Austin Healey, and not the later MG version... I couldn't see an MG badge on it. Only thing letting it down is the 'Minilite' rims... I think they should be either the steelies with a row of holes round the edge, or 'knock on' wires. Still a very cool car, though...





































Correct rims...


----------



## chas g

Roger the Dodger said:


> On the way back to the villa this afternoon... an immaculate 'frog eyed' Sprite. From the bonnet badge, I think this is a 'proper' Austin Healey, and not the later MG version... I couldn't see an MG badge on it. Only thing letting it down is the 'Minilite' rims... I think they should be either the steelies with a row of holes round the edge, or 'knock on' wires. Still a very cool car, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct rims...


 Video of my brother in law taking Lily out for a ride in the frogeye. I can imagine the conversation "What do you mean you can't see where we are are going? You can see the sky can't you"

Frogeye replaced with Austin Healey 3000.

VID-20220910-WA0004.mp4


----------



## spinynorman

Roger the Dodger said:


> think this is a 'proper' Austin Healey, and not the later MG version


 You're thinking of the MG Midget. Same base but no frog eyes.


----------



## WRENCH

spinynorman said:


> You're thinking of the MG Midget. Same base but no frog eyes.
> 
> View attachment 54697


 I had one of them (MK1), and what a truly horrible thing it was. Here's what the quarter elliptic rear springs were like.










And with a seat that was as comfortable as a plank, the ride was dreadful. Coupled with a over stated 46 bhp, it was no ball of fire either.


----------



## chas g

WRENCH said:


> I had one of them (MK1), and what a truly horrible thing it was. Here's what the quarter elliptic rear springs were like.
> 
> 
> 
> And with a seat that was as comfortable as a plank, the ride was dreadful. Coupled with a over stated 46 bhp, it was no ball of fire either.


 Well done for getting a photo before the spring hangers fell off due to chronic rust. I had a Mk1 and over a period of time the driving position seemed to get more uncomfortable to the point of giving me slight back ache. Turned out that the floor pan had split. Thankfully I skidded off a road into an 8ft high retaining wall for someone's garden and wrote it off. Terrible car. All looks and no go.


----------



## WRENCH

chas g said:


> Well done for getting a photo before the spring hangers fell off due to chronic rust. I had a Mk1 and over a period of time the driving position seemed to get more uncomfortable to the point of giving me slight back ache. Turned out that the floor pan had split. Thankfully I skidded off a road into an 8ft high retaining wall for someone's garden and wrote it off. Terrible car. All looks and no go.


 The spring mounts had been exceptionally well restored on mine, and the floors replaced. The travel in the rear suspension was minimal, and it only felt fast because you were so close to the ground, and the total lack of any soundproofing made it sound fast. Also that flappy roof which stretches on over a bent tube that slid in behind the seats was as basic as you'd get, and mine had detachable sliding windows that flapped around on the doors. Possibly a tonneau cover would have been a better alternative.


----------



## Q.Lotte

This little fellow's got it all sorted out and has the last laugh when it comes to parking:
"So what are you driving these days?"
"A BMW"
"Ha ha, you nonce!"
"Ummm - how much are you paying for parking?"























"IN THE LONDON BOROUGH OF HAMMERSMITH & FULHAM 3-WHEELED CARS ARE EXEMPT FROM PARKING TICKETS AND PERMITS."


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Someone's obviously got some serious dosh out here...


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Someone's obviously got some serious dosh out here...
> View attachment 82883
> 
> View attachment 82884


There's a nice yellow one for sale in Accrington for £9k. Would you like me to put it on hold until the new year.


----------



## Eaglegale

Roger the Dodger said:


> Someone's obviously got some serious dosh out here...


Dosh perhaps. There may be questions over their taste.


----------



## WRENCH

Eaglegale said:


> There may be questions over their taste.


There used to be one running around local to me, pretty tacky it was too, and nothing like the military version.
In the late 1990's I did some work for someone who owned one of these,













For Sale: A Lamborghini LM002 – The "Rambo Lambo"


The Lamborghini LM002 has been rightly called the first Super SUV. It was, and still is, a paradox of a vehicle blending the best of the features of




silodrome.com





It went to Saudi eventually.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just spotted the ideal pick-up truck if you're looking for economy... would suit @WRENCH a treat for nipping to the supermarket for the weekly groceries in the absence of a car...  Shame it had the cover over the important part, though I have seen it around without it. Will keep an eye out in case I spot it uncovered again.


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just spotted the ideal pick-up truck if you're looking for economy...


I'd be interested to know what that is. Assuming that "40" plate on the back is Maximum Kms/hour, it's likely to be 50 (49)cc two stroke.


----------



## keith1200rs

Reminds me of this useful vehicle.


----------



## WRENCH

keith1200rs said:


> View attachment 83435
> 
> 
> Reminds me of this useful vehicle.


I'd have that. With that "long range" tank, it'll do at least 200 miles before filing. 

There would be some fizz out of that bottle, there's no suspension on that thing either.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

WRENCH said:


> I'd be interested to know what that is. Assuming that "40" plate on the back is Maximum Kms/hour, it's likely to be 50 (49)cc two stroke.


Hopefully, I'll see it around again without the cover, and will take more pics. The guy who rides it appears to be a wizened, weather beaten, little nut brown local about 100 years old... 🤣


----------



## eezy

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hopefully, I'll see it around again without the cover, and will take more pics. The guy who rides it appears to be a wizened, weather beaten, little nut brown local about 100 years old... 🤣


Reminds me of these things which you see a lot of in the backwaters of Spain and Portugal, usually full of produce on the way to market.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Spotted the little pick-up trike again today minus its cover, so took a few pics for @WRENCH as I know he wanted to see it in more detail. Hopefully, it might be possible to ID it now... perhaps the name on the tank might give a clue.


----------



## WRENCH

Aha ! @Roger the Dodger 








Folheto Motalli Tr Tricarros Triciclos Antigo 50cc | Antiguidades e Colecções, à venda | Setúbal | 33709157 | CustoJusto.pt


Veja agora Folheto Motalli TR tricarros triciclos antigo 50cc | Antiguidades e Colecções, à venda | Palmela, Palmela, Setúbal | 33709157 | CustoJusto.pt




www.custojusto.pt













Famel Tricarro (Tricarro)


Zündapp engine 5.2 hp or DKW 4.5 hp. gearbox changes by foot or hand. Turbine cooling air. Case stamped from sheet steel with dimensions of 1x1 m. Wheels: steel demountable rims with bearings and splines. Tyres 3.50 x8. Axle Differential extra-strong spiked steel tempering, lock nuts. Chain...



www.motosdeportugal.com


----------



## Roger the Dodger

WRENCH said:


> Aha ! @Roger the Dodger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folheto Motalli Tr Tricarros Triciclos Antigo 50cc | Antiguidades e Colecções, à venda | Setúbal | 33709157 | CustoJusto.pt
> 
> 
> Veja agora Folheto Motalli TR tricarros triciclos antigo 50cc | Antiguidades e Colecções, à venda | Palmela, Palmela, Setúbal | 33709157 | CustoJusto.pt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.custojusto.pt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Famel Tricarro (Tricarro)
> 
> 
> Zündapp engine 5.2 hp or DKW 4.5 hp. gearbox changes by foot or hand. Turbine cooling air. Case stamped from sheet steel with dimensions of 1x1 m. Wheels: steel demountable rims with bearings and splines. Tyres 3.50 x8. Axle Differential extra-strong spiked steel tempering, lock nuts. Chain...
> 
> 
> 
> www.motosdeportugal.com


Excellent! Glad you were able to find it!


----------

